# Wotofo Serpent SMM Spare Glass



## Ramese_Mathews (17/7/17)

Yup. I've managed to crack all three of them while cleaning/rebuilding.

Anyone bringing these in? This is by FAR the best RTA I've used so it's worth it having to replace the glass every few weeks.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Alves (16/11/17)

BUMP!
i have a mate that did the same and looking for spare.
anyone?


----------



## Daniel Alves (16/11/17)

NVM, found them

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=serpent-smm-replacement-glass


----------

